# White ovaries on scan



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi 

I was told i had white ovaries on scan at my first consultation and told i may not respond.. I have had a cycle cancelled due to non response.  I was on short protocol due to fluctuating FSH (3-27 but mainly under  and lining only grew to 2mm and no follies on 300 puregon. They increased puregon to 450 for another week and lining was up to 5mm, no follies and it was at this point the cycle was cancelled.  They advised no further tx unless it was with donor egg which we are not willing to consider.  Obviously i was really upset and now i dont know what to do. I have made an appointment at Lister in a couple of weeks for an opinion but not sure if it is worth it in the long run.  Is it time to leave it to mother nature?

How much does white ovaries matter?
Will a higher dose make any difference?

What do i do??

Jan


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I haven't ever heard of white ovaries on a scan, so I don't have a clue what it would mean, but I wanted to say I'm sorry they cancelled the cycle.


----------

